# [EVDL] Azure Dynamics - Where to go now?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 29 Mar 2012 at 11:16, Collin Kidder wrote:
> 
> > I don't know if everyone has heard but Azure Dynamics seems to be no
> > more: http://www.azuredynamics.com/documents/PR_Mar26_2012.pdf
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll take only your gold mine!

Seriously though, HPEVS sell some pretty affordable AC systems,
http://hpevs.com/






> Collin Kidder <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I don't know if everyone has heard but Azure Dynamics seems to be no
> > more: http://www.azuredynamics.com/documents/PR_Mar26_2012.pdf
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All,
You can find ordering info and support at evparts.com.
The motor comes matched to the pre-programmed controller.
I am looking for other high performance options as well and will keep the
list informed with any progress.
Sad to see the latest developments at Azure.
-Tom


On Thu, Mar 29, 2012 at 12:11 PM, Peter Gabrielsson <
[email protected]> wrote:

> I'll take only your gold mine!
>
> Seriously though, HPEVS sell some pretty affordable AC systems,
> http://hpevs.com/
>
>
>
>
>


> Collin Kidder <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > I don't know if everyone has heard but Azure Dynamics seems to be no
> > > more: http://www.azuredynamics.com/documents/PR_Mar26_2012.pdf
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Collin Kidder wrote
> 
> where do I go in the future? Who sells AC hardware?
> 

Hello Collin,
Just check the list of all motor drivers.
http://liionbms.com/php/motor_drivers.php
This is the section on AC motor inverters:
http://liionbms.com/php/motor_drivers.php#Induction
It lists 16 manufacturers other than Azure.
Davide



-----
Davide Andrea
Elithion 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Azure-Dynamics-Where-to-go-now-tp4515754p4516569.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 29 Mar 2012 at 12:16, Elithion wrote:
> 
> > Just check the list of all motor drivers.
> > http://liionbms.com/php/motor_drivers.php
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

EVDL Administrator wrote
> 


> > On 29 Mar 2012 at 12:16, Elithion wrote:
> >> Just check the list of all motor drivers.
> >> http://liionbms.com/php/motor_drivers.php
> > This is a surprisingly extensive list.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rick Beebe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 03/29/2012 11:16 AM, Collin Kidder wrote:
> >> I don't know if everyone has heard but Azure Dynamics seems to be no
> >> more: http://www.azuredynamics.com/documents/PR_Mar26_2012.pdf
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It appears that Curtis controllers are the closest match to
"affordable" but I think their low voltage / high amperage layout is
idiotic. 

I've also wondered about the low voltage offerings of HPEV's AC motors ...
seems counter to the setups most EV enthusiasts would have currently; often
with 120v or more in their battery packs. It is also odd that all the new
OEM EV drive systems (Leaf, i, ...) have very high voltage packs with AC
motors. Why aren't we seeing these kinds of products available to the
hobbyist? I'm considering an upgrade on my EV (or building a new one) and
think the regen and efficiency would be worth a little more to have - but as
you mention, not at Ft. Knox prices. I may as well just buy a new OEM
vehicle (maybe that's what they're hoping for).

-----
Dan Gallagher
http://www.evalbum.com/3854

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Azure-Dynamics-Where-to-go-now-tp4515754p4519705.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

